# skyline style front kit, 200SX



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

have ya'll seen the VIS racing kit that looks like its all skyline styled. Where can I get that or something like it? anyone seen any phat kits like that for the 200SX. Please, no responses about the Stillen kit. I don't like.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

try ninjacar.com or asylumms.com the asylums site has the r33 kit....the ninja car kit is the omega kit.. i think the asylumms it better...the pic below is from ninjacar.com


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 has the Omega kit and it's dead sexy. The fit is great too, the only issue is the grille around the headlights, and even that isn't bad.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

He has the kit in the picture? Yeah the only part I don't like is the grill. Gotta like it all. Thanks so far guys. Haven't you seen the VIS front fascia advertised in all your magazine's? that one looks nice. It's not the same thing is it?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, that's the same one. I believe the Asylumms R33 kit doesn't have the grille, but to be honest, the grille really looks nice on Sean's car, it really ties in the look on the front end. He put in some polished aluminum mesh behind it and it looks fantastic.


----------



## sr20steve (Jul 26, 2002)

yea that R33 kit without the grill is made by aerotrends, its $250
go to www.aerotrends.com and click on 200sx. its very clean looking, and you can just buy your own grill or use the stock one.

Steve Williams
all my money going to turbo


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i can get you all the full kit for around 750 shipped.


----------



## Project200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

*Quwhees Widebody*

Its the best bodykit yet for the 200 ive seen its 8 piece and it runs about 900 dollars. Heres how to see one.......


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1852190429


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sorry, but that kit does not recieve the Samo Seal of Approval. It's nasty, IMO, and the fit looks like crap, but I guess if you like it, more power to you. The side-opening hood is kinda nifty though  .


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

man, you guys are crazy. I swear I could ask how to install a titty on my car and ya'll would know 

THanks for the responses. THe r33 kit on aerotrendz is nice, but the front bumper doesn't stick out enough or somethin. It's not PERFECT I guess. I like the street weapon kit. I wish they would have painted it so we can see if the finished product blended into the car better. anyone know anyone who got the kit on the car and painted? I don't know if i'd actually put that on my 200. Need more visual shit to see


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like 1clnb14's car alot, but I like this a little better b/c the sideskirts are lower and therefore match up with the lowness of the front bumper.

can anyone tell me what sideskirts those are and if they're modified any?


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

*Nice Hood*



samo said:


> *I'm sorry, but that kit does not recieve the Samo Seal of Approval. It's nasty, IMO, and the fit looks like crap, but I guess if you like it, more power to you. The side-opening hood is kinda nifty though  . *



I agree i love the Hood Does anyone know where ic an get the conversion kit to do that to mine i have already done the fliptop trunk conversion on my Sentra and i think that hood would go great with it..

Thanks 
Rich


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm sure the hood hinges are completely custom and not cheap.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the omega and the skyline kit are different. they may look similiar but if you take a really really close look at it then you can tell the difference.

omega = newer

skyline = older


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: Side open Hood*

Price isn't Much of an option for me So if anyone knows where i can find the Side open hood kit please Let me know Also where cna i find out more info about that kit i love the way the Back bumper looks


for a Few nice looking kits at a Very reasonable price check out 
www.ninjacars.com 


does anyone know if the kits for a G20 will fit a 96 Sentra gxe?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Side open Hood*



SkylineSentra said:


> *for a Few nice looking kits at a Very reasonable price check out
> www.ninjacars.com
> 
> 
> does anyone know if the kits for a G20 will fit a 96 Sentra gxe? *


Check out the thread above about NinjaCar. I'm not so sure I'd buy from them anymore...

And no, they won't fit w/o significant modification.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Skyline front end*

I like the look of there G20 Front end It Looks alot like more like a skyline then mose i have seen. If that model dosent fit can anyone send me a link to a site that does have a Skyline Front end


----------

